# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Walled town on a hill

## wminish

This is a town map that I did a month or so ago.



For this map I was largely focusing on my scale and shading. An issue with my city maps previously has been that the relative sizes of the buildings and other features has sometimes looked a bit off (I did one in particular where the royal palace was about half the size it should have been when compared to a regular house. I was trying to create a real 3D effect for all the features with the shading and I'm fairly happy with how it has come out.

I've slightly darkened the image as the scan washed it out a bit but other than that it is unaltered since being digitised.

----------


## Falconius

Looks great.  The depth effects really came through pretty well.  I really like the layout and the density.

----------


## XCali

I like it! It works real well as a whole. I'm finding it hard to even nitpick for what would make it even better. So, very well done!

----------


## Adfor

Superb, you've found that niche of roughness in style that translates to a pleasing form overall, well done.

----------


## MapMom

I liked your work, I am not qualified to share any critique. It is accurate, to what you were expressing. Great Job.

----------

